# Shivering Baby (What is it)???



## Dan Barclay (Nov 30, 2012)

I Have another Bottle baby that is always shivering.Is this a sickness.He is shivering all the time.He is two months old.By the way all that helped with the last one thanks ,he is doing better.Dan


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Is he kept in the house? What's his temp? What is he being fed?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

do You happen to have a baby sweather to put on him or even an infant t-shirt. Turn the sweather inside out if it has buttons so no other goat will nibble them off. Is he under a heat lamp ??


----------



## Dan Barclay (Nov 30, 2012)

He is in the house and out during the day.Instead of saying shivering i will say wobbling back and forth.I will get a thermometer on Monday.He is two months old and is eating goat rash ion and milk mix and hay.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

"...wobbling..." and "...2 months old eating rations..." "...in house at night; out during day..." Is it around other goats or goat kids?

It sounds to me like that kid is going thru too much diversity for one so young. Maybe it would help if you put it on a little coat and leave it in a warm barn with other goats and a bottle every so often. I would also give it a shot of Bo-Se and a big glob of Probios Paste.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Checking on how he's doing. Can they get listeriosis or polio at this age? Makes me nervous when you say wobbling.


----------



## Dan Barclay (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello,when i say take him out side,i mean with me when i do my chores and when it is nice out.Here it still gets 15 below some nights so i do not want to put them out side at night.They are in dog cages when there in the house.They eat and play at the hay pile while i"m working.He has company as he has another one in a cage next to him.He is always wobbling back and forth .Very concerned as i have grown to like him and worried that some thing is wrong with him.His whole body wobbles back and forth continuously.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is this something new with him or has he done this? Is it when he walks, stands still? Give us as much information as you can even if it doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok sorry, misunderstood about his being outdoors.

Is he wobbling when he attempt to walk or balance himself OR is he shaking continuously?

Wobbling I would think Bo-Se might help; however, shaking I'm at a loss with his being inside with warm temperatures.


----------



## Dan Barclay (Nov 30, 2012)

I"m all new to this so here it goes.When he "s standing still at any time he wobbles from side to side.He has been doing it for about two weeks.His head seems to go up and down,like he"s saying hello.Sorry the way i describe things.Hope this helps.Dan


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for coming back with more information. 

I would think if it was listeriosis or polio he would either be way worse or dead by now if this has been going on for two weeks. 

Was he dam raised or always on a bottle? Was his dam CAE tested? Does he seem weak in the rear legs at all? 

What type of grain are you giving him? I am assuming you are giving good non moldy hay. What type of milk is he on? How often do you feed him?

Have you done Cocci prevention on him? Has he been wormed at all...I know hes a little young for a large worm load. 

Did he get a BoSe shot? Bare with me with all the questions but with just wobbling back and forth it could be a lot of different things. 

He sounds weak to me. Get a temp on him, and have you seen him pee and poop? Anyone else want to chime in please do and correct anything I might have said wrong. This one has me stumped.


----------

